# some snowboard designs i have made



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

I have been doing graphics for a couple years and decided to get into snowboard designs, I have hit a stump recently and don't know what to make haha


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I really dig that green and black one. Looks like you have nice, clean designs all around though. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

the green and black one reminds of a barcode matrix hybrid. to get out of the stump i challenge you to... DESIGN SOMETHING WITH DUCKS! haha ready go!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like graphics from the 90's.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

snowfiend said:


> the green and black one reminds of a barcode matrix hybrid. to get out of the stump i challenge you to... DESIGN SOMETHING WITH DUCKS! haha ready go!


I think echelon already has a duck hunt graphic board...heh


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

would fit boardercross designs, nice and clean.. not your typical 'take some acid and sketch a snowboard design' freestyle boards


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OP - I dont dislike any of them, but a choice of the three, I'd ride the green and black (depending on if the board specs suited my style of riding). If you're looking for a board name, I would suggest getting away from the word 'camp'....




snowfiend said:


> the green and black one reminds of a barcode matrix hybrid. to get out of the stump i challenge you to... DESIGN SOMETHING WITH DUCKS! haha ready go!


 Metal War Ducks!!, or a sweet Platypus vs Wombat fight.



earl_je said:


> would fit boardercross designs, nice and clean.. not your typical 'take some acid and sketch a snowboard design' freestyle boards


This. This is exactly what I think of most of todays top sheets these days. They call them artist colabs, but really they look like someone "had a technicoloured yawn", dropped acid, or had a seizure during a psychitic painting episode. Maybe im just jealous that people actually get paid to put there lucid visions on a topsheet...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, I've seen those all before. Looks like you hit a stump long before you came up with the graphics above...or you just don't have the talent. Your "brand name" is cheesy, too. 

Graphics take more than just buying photoshop and playing with some preset patterns, filters and typestyles. You have to actually sketch out/develop ideas out on paper, first...then go through a series of several versions/mockups (thumbnails) before developing a finished product. I have an associates degree in graphic design, so I'm not just making this shit up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jliu said:


> I think echelon already has a duck hunt graphic board...heh


It's the Jeff Kramer Smokin pro model.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

fattrav said:


> OP - I dont dislike any of them, but a choice of the three, I'd ride the green and black (depending on if the board specs suited my style of riding). If you're looking for a board name, I would suggest getting away from the word 'camp'....
> 
> 
> Metal War Ducks!!, or a sweet Platypus vs Wombat fight.


camp seven is an actual existing company, im just putting there name of the board to get used to placing it, they plan on having a design contest maybe



extra0 said:


> yeah, I've seen those all before. Looks like you hit a stump long before you came up with the graphics above...or you just don't have the talent. Your "brand name" is cheesy, too.
> 
> Graphics take more than just buying photoshop and playing with some preset patterns, filters and typestyles. You have to actually sketch out/develop ideas out on paper, first...then go through a series of several versions/mockups (thumbnails) before developing a finished product. I have an associates degree in graphic design, so I'm not just making this shit up.


These were merely just brainstorming, getting into the flow of it designs, right now i am working on a full out design. And again, camp seven is an existing company haha


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

you also have to keep in mind graphics on sintered bases are usually spliced in pieces of p-tex (brighter colors and sharper resolution). The first two up there would be too complicated/expensive for most companies to use on their bases. Also, I see many sintered base graphics have rounded typestyles and are designed on the diagonal, which I think is to help keep the p-tex pieces from peeling up under rough riding conditions.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

extra0 said:


> yeah, I've seen those all before. Looks like you hit a stump long before you came up with the graphics above...or you just don't have the talent. Your "brand name" is cheesy, too.
> 
> Graphics take more than just buying photoshop and playing with some preset patterns, filters and typestyles. You have to actually sketch out/develop ideas out on paper, first...then go through a series of several versions/mockups (thumbnails) before developing a finished product. I have an associates degree in graphic design, so I'm not just making this shit up.


LOL you can create art anyway you like. You sound pretty egotistical bro... let us all bow to your associates degree lol.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

extra0 said:


> you also have to keep in mind graphics on sintered bases are usually spliced in pieces of p-tex (brighter colors and sharper resolution). The first two up there would be too complicated/expensive for most companies to use on their bases. Also, I see many sintered base graphics have rounded typestyles and are designed on the diagonal, which I think is to help keep the p-tex pieces from peeling up under rough riding conditions.


How are the first 2 "too complicated and expensive"? They look dead simple compared to 90% of the bases out there today. I don't have a fancy degree but It doesn't add up for me


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's the Jeff Kramer Smokin pro model.


thats the one!...my mistake.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The second one reminds of the K2 Playback.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> How are the first 2 "too complicated and expensive"? They look dead simple compared to 90% of the bases out there today. I don't have a fancy degree but It doesn't add up for me


The top graphics would do fine using sublimation on a sintered base. In general, it's extruded bases that are harder because the graphics can't be sublimated with digital printing. Die-cutting is independent of base material; it's just "something you can do". I don't, because while the bold color is nice the possibility of the die-cut coming loose isn't worth the effect to me.

The first two are definitely not good die-cut candidates. #1 COULD be done on extruded w/ a silkscreen - it's only what, 2 colors? #2 would need sublimated or, alternately silkscreened with halftones. But either would do fine on a higher end model with a sintered base.

As for the proposed "paper first" workflow, this depends greatly on what your design is, and also your equipment. If you have a Cintiq, paper isn't "necessary" unless you just happen to like it. If your art is collage, or shape and composition-driven like these, straight to Illustrator works just fine. As an aside, only one of Echelon's graphics was begun on paper (the "tools" being Wacom and Illustrator), and they worked out OK. The "SuperCarrier" did actually start as a sketch, but that was more to do with when I had the idea than because it was needed.

Anyway - nice work; they look clean.


----------



## mLuMaN83 (Feb 19, 2012)

I dig the first one. Color could be anything but I like the graphics alot. And I like the top on the last one as well.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't REI and Arbor do a collaboration every year for an REI only board where the graphics are determined by a contest? 

I wish someone would make a snowboard with graphics of a bear and a sasquatch fighting with chainsaws. I have a buddy who is an illistrator for Disney. Dude can flat out draw. I may have him draw something up for me. I mean, seriously... how fucking badass would a board be if it featured chainsaw wielding sasquatch and bear in a fight to the death? Fucking awesome


----------



## mpacc (Feb 15, 2012)

This


----------

